# Worlds Oldest cat is 39!



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope Squeaky sticks around this long! 

Can Lucy, 39, really be the oldest cat in the world? | Mail Online


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

wow that is an old kitty. I wasn't aware it was even possible for them to live that long. My grandad had a cat that lived to 23 years and i thought that was really old and such an amazing age to live to.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

wow...
and shes still gorgeous!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW thats a fantastic age & cat :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

She looks a bit like Sweetie, so I hope they're related! :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cant belive there is a cat the same age as me, I wonder what their secret is.


----------



## buffington (Nov 6, 2010)

one of my old girls was 23 when she passed over and her mum was 21 when she went over but what a great age Tabby too I lurve tabbies


----------



## PeterStan123 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,
Really? I'm amazed with this cute cat. Her's name is Lucy, Right? I have researched also about the oldest cat and I have found this unnamed cat...http://messybeast.com/longevity.htm...Thanks for sharing!

Regards,
PeterStan123


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Wow she is old! Would love to know her secret! :scared: She doesn't even look that old, bit shabby round the edges in the first photo but overall looks to be in very good shape, I wouldn't even have guessed her to be half that! :scared: Hope Bunty lives that long! :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Im not sure i belive this ..... someones pulling a fast one, the cat on the 2nd pic looks classic tabby look where the boys thumb is you can see the line like the start of the swerl


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> Im not sure i belive this ..... someones pulling a fast one, the cat on the 2nd pic looks classic tabby look where the boys thumb is you can see the line like the start of the swerl


:confused1: Looks to me like the exact same cat in the 2 photos? :confused1:

I agree though that since she has been passed on from someone and they haven't an exact age or any proof I would doubt the guinness book of records will accept her.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's beautiful, and looks amazing for her age!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not sure I believe it either! It would be nice if it were true, but there's no proof it's the same cat the woman saw all those years ago.It does make a lovely story though.


----------

